# Ladies Purple Strato Flite Restoration Project...



## Old Man Wolf (May 21, 2013)

Hey Guys!
We just picked up another "Space-Case" restoration project!
This time its a Purple Ladies Astro Flite !!!

So far I know I'm looking for the complete taillight assembly, seat, grips, handlebars, fenders and a nicer chainguard if anybody has one available???
Please feel free to email me photos of your parts and let me know how much you need for them at my  OldToyTrains@aol.com  email address!!!
(Also - Paypal or USPS??? I Prefer Paypal though!)

Rough as she may be - this is the FIRST "Strato Flite" version I've seen so I had to take it in and dote on it a bit!!!






















I expect with the number of other projects I'm working on this one might take awhile...
... so I guess the best bet would be to "subscribe to post" with daily email updates so you'll be notified as I finally get a little progress with it!
Especially since I usually wait until I have most of the parts I'm looking for before doing much work to them!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------



## TurninTubes (Jul 1, 2017)

Will & Wendy said:


> Hey Guys!
> We just picked up another "Space-Case" restoration project!
> This time its a Purple Ladies Astro Flite !!!
> 
> ...



Did this bike ever "take off"?...I have one just like it 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

